# 2019 Venge



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

https://www.strava.com/athletes/1803986/posts/2217056

Looks like stuff might start to leaking out about it soon.

I'm hoping for at least same aero as the ViAS without the weight penalty, and what would really make my day is if it was available in rim brake as well (not the ViAS brakes) but that is highly unlikely the way they have been trending.

Lots of pictures on the Bora site:

https://www.bora-hansgrohe.com/en/gallery


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

taodemon said:


> https://www.strava.com/athletes/1803986/posts/2217056
> 
> Looks like stuff might start to leaking out about it soon.
> 
> ...


Lots of pics on cyclingnews as well...


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Sagan won stage 2 of the TDS on a disc version, which likely means the disc version will be the only version as Sagan had been riding rim brake bikes up until this point despite discs being available on the ViAS.









https://www.bora-hansgrohe.com/en/gallery?imageTags=TDS18


----------

